# Legal recourse for this?



## Everymanalion (Jun 5, 2015)

Question answered, thanks!


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Jun 5, 2015)

Well how did he get her to send him money? Like did she think she was getting something out of it?


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Jun 5, 2015)

Well this girl is just the dumbest person isn't she


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Jun 5, 2015)

Or just desperate


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 5, 2015)

....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2015)

First off, you need to stop being friends with this person. Anyone that does that to another individual, not matter how 'dumb' they are _will_ fuck you over eventually. Also, you're a fool if you believe he's going to pay it back. It's best to keep people like this at arm's length.

While I personally think this person is a scummy piece of shit and should probably be _curbed_, it's _very_ unlikely he will ever be prosecuted. Especially if he stops now. There's too much distance and not enough money involved for the FBI to start chasing him. The most famous scam artists in this category got caught cause they couldn't stop. So, if he can't, he's going to end up in jail or someone is going to get pissed enough at him that he's going to find himself six feet down in the desert somewhere.

There's a lot better (and more honest) ways to make a living.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 5, 2015)

"Friend" was a very loose term haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2015)

Everymanalion said:


> "Friend" was a very loose term haha



ha, yeah i took it literally at first then it kinda dawned on me half way through my rant.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt said it perfectly. 

And I'll add this...what a thoughtless, worthless, piece of shit that guy is. Hope he gets caught and gets what's coming to him.

I have no sympathy for scum, nor do I think it's cool to prey on the gullible. It's depraved.

::rage::::soapbox::::rules::


----------



## Jaguwar (Jun 5, 2015)

Um... that's wire fraud. Western Union has pretty strict standards about this, and he might have crossed the threshold. (I can't remember if it's $2000 or $3000 that makes them start to take notice.) Are you sure he *only* got $2400? Is he? 

You should call Western Union pretending to be the friend of someone you think is being defrauded, see what they say about that. 
I *think* he's relatively safe, for now, but there's no way he's gonna stop. Besides, how do you know he's done it to just this person? It's unlikely, and it's even less likely that he'll stop, it's too easy a scam. Get as far away from him as you can, as fast as possible, not only because he will scam you eventually but because when the feds DO come looking for him, you don't want to be caught either in their net or, worse, their crossfire.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Curb stomp sounded good,or thump his ass load him on a suicide and send him on his way.Dude has some serious issues and needs some help to learn the error of his ways.Its seems to fall under Larceny .It is a form of false representation for sure and I believe the monetary amount makes it a felony level crime.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 5, 2015)

Sadly, he will probably get away with it, this time. If this Gal kept copies of the emails and really pushes it, the worst that would happen is that he has a warrant placed on him in whatever county the Gal lives in. they won't extradite over something this small, but it would/could fuck with him if he ever gets in trouble with the law.
I agree that it is best to keep away from individuals like this guy. eventually he will get what he deserves.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 5, 2015)

What a jerk. Cops won't be able to do anything really. He thinks he's smart which means he will do it again and will get caught on some way shape or form.


----------

